# Partage connexion 4G iPad et Apple Tv...



## garvey (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour faire fonctionner un appareil iOS avec Apple TV, l'appareil iOS et l'appel Tv doivent être connectés au même réseau wifi, mais est ce que cela fonctionne si l'ios est connecté en 4G (ou 3G) et que cet appareil iOS partage sa connexion en wifi pour se connecter avec l'apple Tv ?

Merci


----------



## florian1003 (11 Mai 2012)

Je n'en ai pas, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherais pas !


----------

